
Ask HN: Affordable and reliable hosting for static pages - Siah
I am planning to get a hosting service for a client. we are not using any kind of server side programming and the server will just serve a couple of static html, pdf and flash files. What is the most affordable (while reliable) hosting that we can get?
======
mhiceoin
<https://www.nearlyfreespeech.net/>

Excellent Pay as you go hosting with specific plans for static only content.

~~~
nico_h
I second that. With no traffic, 10$ lasted me 4 years. They have decreasing
cost per GB of bandwidth too.

~~~
yarapavan
NFSN is very good for me too.

------
jarin
You can host a Sinatra app on Heroku for free. Here's the complete app:

    
    
      require 'rubygems'
      require 'sinatra'
    
      get '/' do
        File.read(File.join('public', 'index.html'))
      end
    

Just put all of the files in /public and you're good to go.

~~~
pwim
If you're just going to host static files, just host them directly through
Rack as described here: [http://mwhuss.com/2009/12/13/static-sites-on-heroku-
in-two-l...](http://mwhuss.com/2009/12/13/static-sites-on-heroku-in-two-lines)

Also, make sure you are using http caching - that way Heroku will use Varnish
to cache them.

------
patio11
I ran BCC off of GoDaddy's $4 a month Linux hosting for nearly 2 years and
only had a problem once.

------
aaronblohowiak
s3 / cloudfront

~~~
bigiain
This is what I'd suggest too, with the proviso that the most likely "single
point of failure" moves from being some technical decision you make to being
the credit card it's paid for with. At ~3c or 7c/month it becomes easy to
forget you need to update the expiry date every 3 years...

~~~
cperciva
The credit card I used for a development account expired in January, and
Amazon sent me email reminders. They also continued to charge the (expired)
card.

This suggests to me that card expiry is not a likely failure mode.

~~~
bigiain
No no, that's _exactly_ the failure mode to keep an eye out for.

I've seen AWS not actually bill me, and just send email accounts, for months
and months. It's not worth their time billing a few cents or even a few
dollars a month, so by the time an account "goes wrong" it can have been half
a year or more since your card got re-issued, and you've forgotten you need to
update Amazon for anything.

(it's much less of an issue if you're piggybacking your AWS stuff on a
regularly used Amazon account/creditcard, but if you set this up as a one-off
for a tiny S3/CloudFront "web hosting" setup, it could easily bite you on the
ass in a few years time...)

------
fleitz
I'd definitely recommend dreamhost, very reasonable, great one click
installers for things like wordpress. also they support rails/django.
Something like $8/month.

------
olegp
If you want to have the option of doing dynamic stuff later, you should try
Akshell (<http://www.akshell.com>). It's really good for static sites too
though, since the newly added Git support allows you to deploy with a git pull
from a remote repo, giving you revision control and all the goodness that
comes with it.

------
bdr
AppEngine would probably be free and is reliable.

------
sudhirj
Go with Google App Engine... you'll probably never break the free barrier.

------
thethimble
I've been using Dreamhost for my static (and an initial version of my Django
site) for a few months now. I've been happy with their uptime and support.

------
hardik988
Github Pages is a great choice for hosting static files IMO. However I'm not
sure if you can host gh-pages on a private repository or not.

~~~
atheken
You can host them from a private repo.

------
eterps
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2142510>

------
mgz
<http://pastehtml.com>

------
stylejam
I would try S3 as for now

------
nayanga
weebly

------
noob007
dropbox?

~~~
satori99
^ This. Use dropbox. You get 2Gig for free. It is available from the web and
you get total control from anywhere.

You can even get a $5 domain to point at your dropbox web location.

~~~
realize
Note that some corporate firewalls block dropbox for security reasons. This
means your site is blocked too... Caught me out once!

